# معلومات عن جامعة خاركوف الوطنية للطيران الفضائي



## محمد زرقة (5 فبراير 2007)

<FONT size=3>
تعتبر أوكرانيا إحدى الدول القليلة التي تقوم بتصميم وصناعة تكنولوجيا الطيران وكذلك بإعداد أخصائيين مؤهلين لهذا الفرع من فروع العلم و الصناعة <SPAN>.تعتبر جامعة خاركوف الوطنية للطيران الفضائي معهدا دراسيا متقدما في نظام التعليم في أوكرانيا و المتعلق بهذا الاختصاص . 
إن تاريخ معهد الطيران مرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بتطور صناعة و علوم الطيران .ان الجامعة مشهورة ببنائها أول طائرة سريعة ذات عجلات متحركة ( تخبأ في جسم الطائرة ) في أوربا و كذلك تصميم المحرك التوربيني النفاث من قبل أستاذ المعهد أ.م. لولكا والذي اصبح فيما بعد أكاديميا و مصمما للعديد من محركات الطائرات بما فيها محرك Su-27 . 
إن معهد الطيران هو المعهد العلمي الوحيد الذي دخلت طائراته التي صممت تحت إشراف الأستاذ ي.ج.نيمان ,حيز الإنتاج المصنعي و استخدمت في نقل المسافرين . 
اعد المعهد منذ افتتاحه اكثر من53 ألف مهندس و يشكلون نسبة 80 %  من مجموع الاختصاصين ذوي الشهادات العليا المشتغلين في فروع الطيران و الفضاء في أوكرانيا.





يدرس في الجامعة في الوقت الحاضر حوالي 7 آلاف طالب و 160 طالب دكتوراه. و يعمل في الجامعة حوالي 7000 مدرس جامعي و اكثر من 2000 موظف و باحث علمي بينهم 13 أكاديمي ، 95 دكتور دولة /أستاذ،اكثر من 400 دكتور /أستاذ مساعد. 
يدرس في الجامعة كل عام اكثر من 300 مواطن أجنبي من 29 دولة من آسيا وأفريقيا وأمريكا . 
تحتل الجامعة منطقة منفصلة عن المدينة و على مساحة خضراء ذات مساحة حوالي  هكتار 25 . و فيها 8 مباني دراسية,معهد بحث علمي ،مختبرات ومكتبة تضم 920 ألف كتاب ،مدينة طلابية ،مجمع ريا ضي ،مسبح ،مصح، مطعم و الخ. 
*الكليات و الاختصاصات *

تعد جامعة خاركوف للطيران التي تحمل اسم ن .أ.جوكوفسكي ( معهد خاركوف للطيران سابقاً ) اختصاصيين على مستوى عالمي في تصميم و انتاج تكنولوجيا الطيران . 
تجري الدراسة في 9  كليات : 
- بناء الطائرات . 
- محركات الطائرات . 
- أنظمة تحكم أجهزة الطيران . 
- تكنولوجيا الصواريخ الفضائية .




- أنظمة راديو تكنولوجيا أجهزة الطيران . 
- إدارة و اقتصاد . 
- علوم إنسانية . 
- رفع التأهيل و التحضير لما قبل الجامعة . 
- كلية الدراسة بالمراسلة . 
و يوجد قسم تحضيري للطلبة الأجانب في المعهد. 
يحصل خريجي المعهد ( الجامعة ) على شهادة جامعية ( دبلوم )و حسب مستوى إعدادهم : بكالوريوس ، أخصائي ، و ماجستير في الاختصاصات التالية 
*أسماء الاختصاصات : *
- الطائرات و الهليكوبترات ( المروحيات ) . 
- تكنولوجيا بناء ا لطائرات و المروحيات .




- أنظمة ومجموعات تكنولوجيا الروبوت ( الإنسان الآلي ). 
- محركات الطيران ومحطات توليد الطاقة . 
- التكنيك الحراري الفضائي الجوي . 
- تكنولوجيا صناعة محركات الطيران . 
- الأجهزة التوربينو غازية و محطات ضغط الهواء . 
- تكنولوجيا و أنظمة القيادة المعلوماتية . 
- الأجهزة المعلوماتية -القياسية . 
- أنظمة تحكم أجهزة و مجموعات الطيران . 
- علم القياس و أجهزة القياس . 
- تصميم و تصنيع أجهزة الطيران الصاروخية -الفضائية . 
- محركات أجهزة الطيران الصاروخية -الفضائية . 
- تصميم و تصنيع منتجات للطائرات من مواد مركبة .




- توليد الطاقة في أجهزة الطيران الفضائية . 
- تأمين برمجة المحطات المؤتمتة . 
تخصيص -استثمار و صيانة أجهزة الطيران. 

* ظروف الدراسة:*
مدة الدراسة في المعهد لنيل شهادة البكالوريوس 4  سنوات و 5,5 سنوات لنيل شهادة متخصص و سنة اخرى بعد ذلك للحصول على درجة الماجستير . 
يقسم العام الدراسي في جامعة الطيران الوطنية إلى فصلين .يبدأ الفصل الأول في 1/9 و يستمر لمدة 19 أسبوعا .أما الفصل الثاني فيبدأ في شهر شباط ( فبراير ) يستمر لمدة 18 أسبوعا ، و في نهاية كل فصل دورة امتحانية تتبعها عطلة . 

على الطلبة الأجانب الراغبين بالدراسة في الكلية التحضيرية في معهد خاركوف للطيران الوصول إلى الجامعة و بداية الانتظام في الدراسة اعتبارا من  1من كل عام دراسي . 
يدرس الطلبة الأجانب سنة تحضيرية في الكلية التحضيرية لجامعة الطيران الوطنية لدراسة اللغة الروسية 
و دروس متعلقة بالاختصاص ( فيزياء ،رياضيات ،رسم هندسي و غيرها ) باللغة الروسية . 
كذلك تتم الدراسة في الكليات الأساسية للجامعة للطلبة الأجانب باللغة الإنجليزية في الاختصاصات التالية : 
الطائرات و المروحيات 
تكنولوجيا بناء الطائرات 
الملاحة ( قيادة الطائرات ) 
 علوم الكمبيوتر 

*شروط التقديم *
تسدد اجور الدعوة للدراسة بشكل منفصل .يحدد القانون المتعلق بقدوم الأجانب بهذه الدعوة موعد القدوم اعتبارا من 15/ 9 و حتى 15 / 11 من كل عام .أما بعد15 /11 فيكون الوصول إلى أوكرانيا حسب نظام تأشيرة الدخول بتصريح( تأييد من قبل الدائرة القنصلية للإعلام عن الوصول للدراسة ) . 
على المواطنين الأجانب الحاصلين على الدعوة إبلاغ الجامعة بالتالي : 
 1. الدولة التي يرغب فيها استلام تأشيرة الدخول لأوكرانيا . 
 2. واسطة النقل و موعد الوصول و المدينة التي يصلها في أوكرانيا . 
 3. ضرورة الحاجة إلى استقبال و مرافقة إلى خاركوف أم عدمها . 
*عمل البحث و البرامج العلمية: *
تعمل في الجامعة 22 مدرسة علمية لحل قضايا وضع وتصميم 
و اختراع نماذج حديثة لتكنيك و محركات و أجهزة و منضومات راديو إلكترونية للطيران و الفضاء و تكنولوجيا مزدوجة الاستخدام. 
إن أعمال المدارس العلمية في مجال البحث النظري - التجريبي للحالة الحرارية والتشخيص لمحركات الطيران ( تحت إشراف الأستاذ/ دكتور دولة د.ف.سيمبيرسكي ) و في مجال اختراع تكنولوجيا الدوافع عالية الفعالية لانتاج محركات أجهزة الطيران ( بإشراف الأستاذ/ دكتور دولة ف.ك.بوريسوفيتش ) قد دخلت في حيز التطبيق في العديد من مؤسسات المجمعات الطيرانية-الفضائية . 
أما أبحاث المدارس العلمية في حقل الاستقصاء العلمي و تصميم محركات كهروصاروخية و مولدات الطاقة لأجهزة الطيران ( بإشراف الأستاذ/ دكتور دولة ن.ف.بيلان ) فتستخدم بشكل واسع في أجهزة الطيران الفضائية . كذلك فان للمدرسة العلمية في حقل نظرية الأجهزة و المجموعات و المنظومات الراديو إلكترونية ( بإشراف الأستاذ / دكتور دولة س.ا.فالكوفيتش ) مساهمة هامة في وضع أجهزة التحكم و الملاحة و القياس لأجهزة الطيران الحديثة . 
و لقد حصلت أعمال المدرسة العلمية في تصميم و إنتاج هياكل الطائرات من المواد المركبة ( إشراف الأستاذين / دكتوري دولة ف. أ . جايداتشوك و ي.س. كاربوف ) على جائزة الدولة . 
إن البحوث العلمية في المعهد تجري على احدث المعدات التجريبية و التي تعتبر في بعض الحالات فريدة من نوعها مثل أنبوبة ديناميكا هوائية أسرع من الصوت ذات سرعة تيار هوائي يبلغ من 0,5 – 4,5 ماخ و مختبر فحص الهياكل و الأجهزة المتكاملة لفحص وتجريب المحركات و مولدات الطاقة . 
لأول مرة في العالم وفرت الجامعة طريقة استخدام طاقة الانفجار في تشغيل المعادن في بناء السيارات ،و تعتبر الجامعة رائدا في مجال بحوث الطيران باستخدام الموديلات الديناميكية المتماثلة . 
إن اختصاصيي المعهد و خريجيه قد ساهموا بشكل مباشر في تصميم و إنتاج طائرات من طرازات مختلفة مثل : آن ، تو ، سو ، ميغ ، بي ، و المروحيات : مي، كا و غيرها. 
لقد دخلت أعمال الجامعة مرات عديدة في المعارض الوطنية و العالمية بما فيها صالون لي بورجا )فرنسا ) لمنجزات الطيران و الفضائي و حصلت على اكثر من 300 ميدالية . 
و يعتبر معهد خاركوف للطيران أحد منفذي البرنامج الدولي "ألفا" و كذلك للتصاميم العلمية للمنظمات الطيران - فضائية من ألمانيا ،المكسيك ،هولندا ،الصين ،الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ،اليابان ،فنلندا . 
اسس في المعهد مركز دراسي - علمي لتكنولوجيا الاكتشافات المعلوماتية و الكمبيوترية و المجهز بالمحطات العاملة لشركة ب-1 § بال مع ترخيص من مجموعة ساو/سام/ساي. 
إن المركز الدراسي العلمي متصل بشبكة الانترنيت . 


*ظروف السكن *​يملك المعهد مدينة طلابية خاصة به تقع بالقرب من المباني الدراسية ،و تظم المدينة 10 أقسام داخلية تظم 6110 سرير ، و توفر لجميع الراغبين غرف مريحة بسريرين أو 3 أسرة . 
و توجد في الأقسام الداخلية قاعات مطالعة و مطاعم ومقاهي و مقاصف . 
اجور السكن في الأقسام الداخلية تسدد بعقد إضافي. بإمكان طلبة المعهد ممارسة 17 نوعا من أنواع الرياضة . و يضم المجمع الرياضي للمعهد ساحة العاب القوى الخفيفة ،حوض سباحة و ملعب يعتبر أحد احسن ملاعب المدينة . 
 منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## احمد انور علي (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا العمل العظيم


----------

